# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs 3D >  probleme avec mon loader 3DS et le rendu

## crazycrow

Bonjour, je viens vers vous, parce que j'ai un petit problme avec mon loader de fichier 3DS que je suis en train de faire. Je dbute en opengl.

Alors voil, j'arrive a charger les vertex , les faces de mon objet, un Teapot vraiment basique, sortie de 3dsMax.

Mais lors du rendu , j'ai des faces qui ont l'aire corrompu, genre artefact.
Une face par du couvercle , vers le tube, et d'autre dans le genre.

Lorsque je regarde les data des face , je me rend compte qu'il y a l'air d'avoir un probleme , j'obtient pour un partie : 



```

```

et en regardant avec un editeur hexa , j'ai bien ces valeur dans le fichier.

Alors pour la lecture , j'utilise le tuto http://www.spacesimulator.net/tut4_3dsloader.html

Y a-t-il une subtilit que je n'ai pas vu ?

Merci de votre aide en tout cas

----------


## crazycrow

Heu , ben en faite , cela n'est plus d'actualit, je me suis juste tromp dans le 


```
glBegin(GL_TRIANGLES);
```

j'avais mis 


```
glBegin(GL_TRIANGLE_STRIP);
```

Merci quand mme.

----------

